# Z4 Coupe at Frankfurt IAA



## tj (May 7, 2002)

On show at next month's motor show - 260 and 360bhp versions. Sorry can't scan the pic. MK 2 TT needs to be the biz.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

No good without pics!! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> No good without pics!! :wink:


hes right you know


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

The TT has nothing to fear!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Bit like the Z3M. When it came out I didn't like it at all. Now I'd quite like to own a 'Breadvan' since you don't see many of them.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That has to be one of the ugliest cars I have ever seen.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

PMSL. The Z4 convertible doesn't do anything for me, but that is just plain ridiculous [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It looks like the bastard offspring of a Z4 and a Marcos.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Hmmm, quite surprised I'm the only one who likes it. :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

mab said:


> Hmmm, quite surprised I'm the only one who likes it. :?


No! I like it


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

something looks wrong with that photo. Are we sure it's not just another hideous photoshoppie effort?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i did like the zm coupe but that is a joke [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

this post was better without pics.... :lol:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Now I'd quite like to own a 'Breadvan' since you don't see many of them.


 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> The TT has nothing to fear!


You can say that again.
a say you can say that again.
Looks like an old TVR/marcos.

Joe


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

che6mw said:


> .. Are we sure it's not just another hideous photoshoppie effort?


...no, all Chris Bangle's cars look like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

galwaytt said:


> ...no, all Chris Bangle's cars look like that :lol: :lol:


Other than (maybe) the e46 3 series :roll:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


>


----------



## TTyler (Jun 20, 2005)

I quite like it, although it is a bit "hairy chest wig" :lol:

Not a nice as Z M Coupe, they are stunning IMO


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

saint said:


>


looks like it was designed by a committee - everyone with different ideas how the car should look ...

John


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2005)

Heres a few more to mull over..........


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

marginally better from those angles  :lol:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

dare i say "growing on me"


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

che6mw said:


> dare i say "growing on me"


Like a wart? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

*BMW Z4 Coupe' M.*









Jarod.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I like it. The pics in this weeks Autocar do it better justice. Kidney grill still too large and obvious as per all Bangle designs tho. Rear 3/4s looks good.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

What sort of power would we be looking at in an M version? 370bhp? More? I've never driven a Z4 but I would be tempted by the M coupe if it had serious power.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Depends if its based on the e46 M3 (3.2L straight 6 @343hp) or the e90 M3 (4L V8 @400hp).

Either should be reasonably rapid :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

"The striking new BMW Concept Z4 CoupÃ© could be the inspiration for a new, dynamic Z4 model and harks back to the rare and respected Z3 CoupÃ© of the â€˜90s. Powered by BMWâ€™s new magnesium-alloy 3.0-litre engine developing 265hp and 315Nm of torque, its engine would power a production model of the Concept Z4 CoupÃ© from zero to 62mph in approximately 5.7 seconds and on to a limited top speed of 155mph."


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> "The striking new BMW Concept Z4 CoupÃ© could be the inspiration for a new, dynamic Z4 model and harks back to the rare and respected Z3 CoupÃ© of the '90s. Powered by BMW's new magnesium-alloy 3.0-litre engine developing 265hp and 315Nm of torque, its engine would power a production model of the Concept Z4 CoupÃ© from zero to 62mph in approximately 5.7 seconds and on to a limited top speed of 155mph."


An M version must be on the cards, though, surely!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not mentioned on the site - but you'd hope so. I actually like the styling but fear the interior will just be the same as the Z4 Roadster Booooooo :?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> "The striking new BMW Concept Z4 CoupÃ© could be the inspiration for a new, dynamic Z4 model and harks back to the rare and respected Z3 CoupÃ© of the â€˜90s. Powered by BMWâ€™s new magnesium-alloy 3.0-litre engine developing 265hp and 315Nm of torque, its engine would power a production model of the Concept Z4 CoupÃ© from zero to 62mph in approximately 5.7 seconds and on to a limited top speed of 155mph."


ah, so not an M-power unit at all. Just the "new" e90 version of the 3L 6.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

yes but a quad tailpipe Z4 has been sited many times now ... so the Z4M they promised would not be made is likely to appear sooner or later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Some more info about the Z4 coupe.
*Z4 Movie sponsored by Lexus.*
*Big Pics + Info.*

Jarod.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Contrary to what the majority feels, I think it's not too bad and I certainly prefer it to the roadster 

Dunno, it has sort of a 'vintage car' aura that strikes my fancy  . And by all means it looks better than the bread box :wink:


----------



## FraggleChopsUK (Sep 30, 2005)

Will be interesting to see if the Z4 also gets the nickname "The Coffin" at the Ring 

As a breadvan owner I certainly have my deposit down.....


----------

